# Post Your Spaniel and Spaniel Mix Pics Here



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

They're my favorite family of dogs. I think most of you have seen Chance, my Cavalier mix, but I'll get the thread started with a couple. If anyone here has some of the rarer Spaniels (like a Clumber Spaniel) that would be cool. 




























Chance is kind of long and might be slightly mixed with a Basset Hound.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

This is my previous dog, Domino....he is supposedly Brittany x Boykin Spaniel, but who knows, he's from a shelter. He is trimmed in those pics, his hair gets longer and featherier...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> This is my previous dog, Domino....he is supposedly Brittany x Boykin Spaniel, but who knows, he's from a shelter. He is trimmed in those pics, his hair gets longer and featherier...


That's a beautiful dog! I hear ya on the "who knows" part. I *think* Chance has Cavalier in her but no one really knows.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Chance looks like a Cavalier mix to me, I think it's a good guess. She's really pretty!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> Chance looks like a Cavalier mix to me, I think it's a good guess. She's really pretty!


Thanks; she has the gentle, sweet-natured temperament of most Cavaliers too. Your dogs are pretty too!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My favorite spaniels (which happen to be the most non-spaniel looking spaniels) are papillons, aka Continental Toy Spaniels.

Our four spaniel dogs:





































I love spaniel feet. They all get ridiculously hairy feet. It's fun until you have to trim them, lol.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> My favorite spaniels (which happen to be the most non-spaniel looking spaniels) are papillons, aka Continental Toy Spaniels.
> 
> Our four spaniel dogs:
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are the most non-spaniel looking spaniel--I think mostly because of the ears. Their fur still looks spaniel to me though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bonn1997 said:


> Yeah, they are the most non-spaniel looking spaniel--I think mostly because of the ears. Their fur still looks spaniel to me though.


The drop eared papillons look a lot more like spaniels than mine do.










Summer has the annoying wavy spaniel coat, though, and Rose has the spaniel ticking. 

Your girl is very cute. I love little spaniel dogs.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Our beloved Dylan, who passed a year ago this coming Monday. Adopted from the Brooklyn NY pound in October 2005.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a BEAUTIFUL dog! You had him for only 4 years. :-(


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I actually never knew that Paps were Spaniels!



> This is my previous dog, Domino....he is supposedly Brittany x Boykin Spaniel, but who knows, he's from a shelter. He is trimmed in those pics, his hair gets longer and featherier...


I can really see the Britt in Domino... but not sure what else I see.

My Libby, a Brittany! Though not *technically* a spaniel in the AKC...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> I actually never knew that Paps were Spaniels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paps are Spaniels. That said, they aren't always on lists when I check--only sometimes. Did you know Japanese Chins were Spaniels too? I think most people think Cavaliers are the smallest Spaniel but they're not even close. (English Toy Spaniels are also smaller.) Why are Brittanys not recognized as Spaniels by the AKC? I knew something was fishy when half the sites I looked at would use the term "Brittany Spaniel" and half would just say "Brittany" but I never knew what it was. We're each learning!

Oh and your dog definitely seems cute but I can't really see him in that picture. He's too far away!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

That better? 



> Why are Brittanys not recognized as Spaniels by the AKC? I knew something was fishy when half the sites I looked at would use the term "Brittany Spaniel" and half would just say "Brittany" but I never knew what it was. We're each learning!


From http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Brittany_Spaniel (verified by other sites as well):

"Although the Brittany was referred to as a Spaniel from the beginning, the name has undergone a slight change in the USA. The American Kennel Club dropped the word Spaniel from the name in 1982 because they felt these dogs resembled setter and pointer type dogs more closely. In this country the name is simply Brittany, although the rest of the world still refers to the breed by its full given name."


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting. And yes, that is a better picture and your dog is very pretty.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

My mom's boss just got a Gordon Setter puppy. He is adorable...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

A friend showed me this pic of her cocker spaniel as a puppy


----------

